

How to make a better measuring cup - jballanc
http://www.uiandus.com/2009/02/19/video/gems-of-unnoticed-problems/

======
jballanc
This is also a good reason why companies shouldn't worry only about satisfying
customer requests, but should also be willing to do their own thing.

